# Rescued these from the scrap bin!



## Travis7s (Oct 3, 2014)

Probably not what you were expecting, but pretty neat in my opinion.

My workplace is moving to a new location and I found these in the recycling bin. Publish date is 1959. I'm actually reading them before bed, pretty informative especially for a noob like myself.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 3, 2014)

Awesome find.  You will enjoy reading those.


----------



## righto88 (Oct 3, 2014)

I have had my set of those for over 30 years. Very good books. And you can't beat the price you paid!


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 3, 2014)

I love the older books and manuals. They dont get bogged down so much in superfluous and/or irrelevant information.
Straightforward practices and relevant "manual machinery" operation.

cheers Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 3, 2014)

nice find, it's a pitty that people would just throw good old books out like that, i'm glad you were able to save them!!!!


----------



## uncle harry (Oct 4, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> nice find, it's a pitty that people would just throw good old books out like that, i'm glad you were able to save them!!!!



A couple of weeks ago I attended my 55th HS reunion. Included was a tour of the new additions to the school. When showing the re-located library to us we noticed one sparse wall of books in a very large room. The Principle explained that when they hired an outside agency  to "update" the operation they were throwing out all of the books, but were advised to at least keep the ones that we saw by the Principal.  This one bends my attitude! Books have endured through  thousands of years.  They have been technically better lasting than most of today's technology and are even radiation-hardened!

To me, the best part of books is the opportunity to "accidentally" discover other ideas that don't usually boil up from computer searches.

Books also can feel good!


----------



## Analias (Oct 4, 2014)

My life would have been so different if I had not discovered the 500 and 600 sections of the Dewey Decimal System when I was thirteen. Especially the 630 section with electronics and radio, these books kept me focused on something else than teen angst at the time. It allowed me to keep my sanity. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis7s (Oct 4, 2014)

They were in a box full of tooling catalogs so it might have been an honest mistake. It was a machine shop that was moving, I was hoping they might have tossed some really cool stuff but this was about it.


----------



## core-oil (Oct 4, 2014)

uncle harry said:


> A couple of weeks ago I attended my 55th HS reunion. Included was a tour of the new additions to the school. When showing the re-located library to us we noticed one sparse wall of books in a very large room. The Principle explained that when they hired an outside agency  to "update" the operation they were throwing out all of the books, but were advised to at least keep the ones that we saw by the Principal.  This one bends my attitude! Books have endured through  thousands of years.  They have been technically better lasting than most of today's technology and are even radiation-hardened!
> 
> To me, the best part of books is the opportunity to "accidentally" discover other ideas that don't usually boil up from computer searches.
> 
> Books also can feel good!



 Uncle Harry,
 Nowadays the attitudes of our educationalists is unbelievable in todays Western world's educational system because of the growth of  of IT& other "Up to date fads" etc., the modern gurus in charge of our youngsters seem to have little or no empathy with a nice textbook, whereas in our generations a book was almost a sacred item, We would not throw away our bible.
 for some time I worked in a college, & twenty years after I had left I met one of the guys I worked with who told me the following -- His line manager took him into the library, & told him to throw all the books on the shelf's into the waste paper bin, After a few months along came another senior member of staff who said "Replace all the books we disposed of," They seemed to have had a rethink as to books being a good back up to I.T. learning systems! Certainly they were in some cases upgraded as to the age of the book, Another case I heard was another college who threw all their machines & tooling out into the scrap, Never mind trying to sell the stuff as a useful facility.

 I guess the world has gone mad


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 4, 2014)

Old books are not progressive minded enough for some folks; while other folks prefer tried and proven methods and ideas... probably takes both kinds to make the world go-round.  Personally, I think some things do not change much with time.

The only thing about the old machining books that concerns me... is folks wearing loose clothes, jewelry, long hair, etc... around machines... and not wearing proper eye (and probably face) protection devices.

The methods are probably just as good as any 'modern' book.

I believe in the Judeo Christian Bible, in the book of Ecclesiastes... there is something like:  'There is nothing new under the sun... What I see today, was seen before me, and will be seen again when I am gone...' or something similar.  

Personally, I like the way the old school folks explain and do things... just me.


----------

